# Hand Writing on Labels?



## Nancy Jensen (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello,

I do not sell my soap but would like to dress up the final product.  Does anyone ever  handwrite on the labels?  right now I use gauze bags and stickers however the stickers fall off the bag.  I've seen gusseted cellopane bags with breath holes however I cannot find them.  I would like to add a sticker to the bag and handwrite the product, scent and weight.  how does that sound?  does anyone know where I can find the bags with breathe holes?
thank-you,
Nancy


----------



## amd (Feb 14, 2019)

I would go to the dollar store. You can usually find treat bags in the party aisle. Use a paper punch to add a breathe hole.


----------



## Nancy Jensen (Feb 14, 2019)

thank-you, never thought of the dollar store!


----------



## earlene (Feb 14, 2019)

I used to hand-write my labels.   It can be rather time-intensive, and of course, you want to be able to write as neatly as possible.  Legible writing gets to be an issue when the hands cramp up or one becomes tired, though, at least for me, so eventually I switched to designing my labels via my computer.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 14, 2019)

depending on how many bags you plan to use, you might want to order online. Nashville Wraps is good, so is Papermart.

I think handwritten labels would be lovely. I personally wouldn't do it, because I have bad handwriting. it's either illegible, looks like a serial killer wrote it, or if I take my time, looks like a 3rd grader wrote it.


----------



## Nancy Jensen (Feb 14, 2019)

okay good, I have decent hand writing depending on the pen so I'll go with that for now,  thanks for tips...serial killer funny


----------



## artemis (Feb 14, 2019)

Nancy Jensen said:


> I do not sell my soap but would like to dress up the final product.  Does anyone ever  handwrite on the labels?



I do not sell, either, but I gift soaps often. I love to handwrite my labels, but in reality, they are a pain. First, you need to write small enough to include everything-- I like to include a name, fragrance, and an ingredients list. Second, it can be a lot of labels to write, depending on how much I'm giving away. Third (and worst), one misspelling means redoing the whole label. These days, I prefer using an attractive handwritten font and printing the labels. You can find a lot of handwritten fonts here: https://www.1001fonts.com


----------



## Nancy Jensen (Feb 14, 2019)

I just give to family and friends and hoping to avoid an ingredients list, I thought that was only required if you sell the soap?   thanks for the idea but I need to buy a printer and figure out how to print labels, maybe when I retired


----------



## Dean (Feb 14, 2019)

Nancy Jensen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do not sell my soap but would like to dress up the final product.  Does anyone ever  handwrite on the labels?  right now I use gauze bags and stickers however the stickers fall off the bag.  I've seen gusseted cellopane bags with breath holes however I cannot find them.  I would like to add a sticker to the bag and handwrite the product, scent and weight.  how does that sound?  does anyone know where I can find the bags with breathe holes?
> thank-you,
> Nancy



I like the idea of gauze bags.  Are yours cotton?  If so, can you post of pic of your soap modeling a bag?

As a solution to your label issue.  Can you print tags at Kinkos and thread them though the tie as an alternative to labels?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 14, 2019)

Nancy Jensen said:


> I just give to family and friends and hoping to avoid an ingredients list, I thought that was only required if you sell the soap?   thanks for the idea but I need to buy a printer and figure out how to print labels, maybe when I retired


Technically, I don't think you have to list ingredients even if you sell. A lot of us like to label soaps for gifting so allergies or someone not wanting to use animal derived products, palm or soy will know they are in there. I find that when I give a lot of soap to one person, they like to share it with others. Which is fine with me. I'd hate for someone that has an allergy to (for instance) avocados end up with a soap made with olive oil, or a vegan having a lard soap and not know those things were in there. So I label - and I print my labels myself.


----------



## artemis (Feb 14, 2019)

dibbles said:


> A lot of us like to label soaps for gifting so allergies or someone not wanting to use animal derived products, palm or soy will know they are in there. I find that when I give a lot of soap to one person, they like to share it with others. Which is fine with me. I'd hate for someone that has an allergy to (for instance) avocados end up with a soap made with olive oil, or a vegan having a lard soap and not know those things were in there. So I label - and I print my labels myself.



This is why,  100%. Also, if the giftee likes a particular  soap, they have a better chance of telling you which it was if they can say, "the one with the carrot puree was better than the one with the oatmeal."


----------



## earlene (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes, I list ingredients for the reasons listed above.  Often I bring a box of various soaps with me on my roadtrips and let family & friends sift through them to choose what they want.  My niece was quite surprised to see 'lard' on one of my labels last year.  I don't know what surprised her more, that I used lard in anything ever (vegetarian for 20 years, so she barely even remembers when I ate meat) and I think she was just shocked to see lard as a possible soaping oil.

Plus there really are some ingredients that should not be used by some people.  Pregnant women and children need to stay away from certain essential oils, so listing them puts the onus on the user or the parent of the child.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Feb 14, 2019)

I’ve seen some beautifully labeled soap that had handwritten labels. Seems tedious! I can’t imagine labeling anymore than a pound or two of soap.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 15, 2019)

You can make your own font using your own handwriting. 
https://www.calligraphr.com/en/

I tried it but there are so many fantastic free handwriting fonts that it wasn't worth the effort of making something imperfect. 

I think it is nicer to have an easy to read font on the back with the ingredients and website info so that everyone can read it easily.  
Infact I think a handwriting font should be really legible or it is just annoying or people. But that is just me.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 15, 2019)

I've been told many times that I have beautiful handwriting but I wouldn't use handwriting on my labels, for any part of the label. Even my own grandchildren, who do know the basics of cursive, can't read it very well. I want my soaps to be *clearly* marked, readable by anyone. Cursive no longer is.


----------



## Nancy Jensen (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Nancy Jensen (Feb 15, 2019)

This is the gauze bags I use. Pretty but the label stickers fall off. Thanks for your advice everyone


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 15, 2019)

Nancy Jensen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do not sell my soap but would like to dress up the final product.  Does anyone ever  handwrite on the labels?  right now I use gauze bags and stickers however the stickers fall off the bag.  I've seen gusseted cellopane bags with breath holes however I cannot find them.  I would like to add a sticker to the bag and handwrite the product, scent and weight.  how does that sound?  does anyone know where I can find the bags with breathe holes?
> thank-you,
> Nancy



Handwritten can look very nice and definitely seen some that weren't rustic - more Martha Stewart like.   I used to handwrite but only because I don't sell and didn't have a printer that could print labels. It is time consuming (especially for those of us with poor penmanship)


----------



## Mrs. B Haven (Feb 15, 2019)

If you have a printer with a scanner and you are making multiple labels for the same kind of soap, just write it once, scan it and print multiple unique personalized labels in your own hand writing.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 15, 2019)

Nancy Jensen said:


> View attachment 36354


I use bags like that for some of my products and I put in a business card and/or a slip of paper with ingredients and instructions. This is a sample pack for a lip scrub and lip serum that I'll be giving to a few people for feedback but it's similar to what I do with my Bubble Scoops and other small items. This just has my business card in it because I'll be telling my testers how to use both, in person.


----------



## earlene (Feb 20, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I've been told many times that I have beautiful handwriting but I wouldn't use handwriting on my labels, for any part of the label. Even my own grandchildren, who do know the basics of cursive, can't read it very well. I want my soaps to be *clearly* marked, readable by anyone. Cursive no longer is.



I know, and it makes me so sad that my grandchildren can't read or write cursive.  I think it's a horrible trend in our educational system.


----------



## Terri E (Feb 20, 2019)

Nancy Jensen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do not sell my soap but would like to dress up the final product.  Does anyone ever  handwrite on the labels?  right now I use gauze bags and stickers however the stickers fall off the bag.  I've seen gusseted cellopane bags with breath holes however I cannot find them.  I would like to add a sticker to the bag and handwrite the product, scent and weight.  how does that sound?  does anyone know where I can find the bags with breathe holes?
> thank-you,
> Nancy



This is how I do mine which would help with the stickers falling off. I have also handwritten labels when I am going for a more rustic look but most of the time I use my printer.


----------



## Teri Collins (Feb 20, 2019)

Nancy Jensen said:


> This is the gauze bags I use. Pretty but the label stickers fall off. Thanks for your advice everyone


Use a heart shaped hole punch & run your ribbon tie through the hole .... I use earth tone yarn to tie tags on ...


----------



## loriag (Feb 20, 2019)

I use the organza bags and attach a business card label via a hole punch. I tie the extra organza down to fit the soaps.  I have the ingredients on the back of the card. I display the soap on the side without the label so you can see the soap design.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 21, 2019)

When I was younger I used to hire myself out for my handwriting hehehe.. I've written names for prom and wedding invites, I've done bookmarks, place cards, poems people framed.. In print and cursive. And when I could afford calligraphy pens my "business" went boom.

Not sure my handwriting is still the same, and I'm very much out of practice with my calligraphy but I love the idea of handwritten labels, even if just a part.

Maybe if your name is in a nice cursive, your variant in a plainer font, and the tiny info like weight and ingredients are mass printed it could work. If your handwriting is pretty and legible. And you have that much extra time. And patience. Lol

I have one posted here but it's not the best example of handwriting nor is it proper labels haha


----------



## Clarice (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice idea @Misschief 

If you wanted specific feedback - maybe you could create a simple checklist for them to use / think about as they use your product - key things you want to know, or whatever


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 21, 2019)

My handwriting is very messy due to cutting my tendon on my thumb as a kid.
So I don't do it... if I have to I make my DD do it


----------

